# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  اطلب اي كتاب او تقارير مختبر لطلاب هندسة الاتصالات

## anas_shbeeb

اطلب اي كتاب او تقارير مختبرات لطلاب الاتصالات و انشالله بندحبرها

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكراً انوس انا طالب هندسة اتصالات سنة اولى يا ريت اذا بتقدر تساعدني يا نشمي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لوسمحتم اذا بتقدروا تقارير الديجيتال

----------


## anas_shbeeb

تفضلي انسة مها و هاي تقارير الديجيتال

----------


## Memo

اذا بتقدر تساعدني في حلول لمادة السيركت

الله يخليك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هذه حلول السريكت

----------


## Memo

وين حلول السيركت مو موجود

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

انا طالب اتصالات.. يا ريت لو عندك كتاب كهرومغناطيسية 2 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اخوي محمد اسم الكتاب و المؤلف عشان اقدر اساعدك و انشالله بتدبر

----------


## Memo

بدي حلول السيركت اذا ما فيها غلبة

 :Bl (14):

----------


## mosa

ana badi ktab circuits and ktab diff   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Cry2:   :Icon15:   :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ana badi ktab circuits and ktab diff   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


تفضل أخي العزيز ...

أتمنى أن تكون المادة المطلوبة ...

----------


## mosa

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  
trawneh

----------


## mosa

ktab differintial

----------


## mosa

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## الاء

مرحباا

انا بدي تقارير دوائر كهربائه 2
والكترونات 2   اذا ممكن وشكرا كتير الك

----------


## mosa

انا بدي تقاريررررررررررررررررر   lab digital   pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]و هاي تقارير الديجيتل اخوي موسى

----------


## khaldun904

بس لو سمحت ممكن تكمل التقارير لانه مش موجودات  مثل تجربة 1   للتصميم الرقمي وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]العفو اخوي خلدون بس على خطتنا هاي كل التقارير و هاد اللي موجود عندي مع الاسف

----------


## الاء

<![if !ie]>
طيب وين التقارير الي طلبتها انا
<![endif]>

----------


## khaldun904

ما في مشكلة  أخ أنس ......     ممكن توفرلي تقارير مختبر فيزياء 1  وبقدر الاقي عندك حلول للDiffrerential Equation  وشكرا الك

----------


## Ahmed

من فضلك بدي كتاب سيركت

----------


## anas_shbeeb

> <![if !ie]>
> طيب وين التقارير الي طلبتها انا
> <![endif]>




[align=center][/align]انا اسف يا الاء بس مالقيتلك الا مختبر الاليكترونيات

----------


## anas_shbeeb

> ما في مشكلة  أخ أنس ......     ممكن توفرلي تقارير مختبر فيزياء 1  وبقدر الاقي عندك حلول للDiffrerential Equation  وشكرا الك



و هاي مختبرات الفيزياء و بالنسبة للDiffما كانت معنا بالخطة اعذرني

----------


## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا منك احضار تقارير مختبر الكترونيات1 ومختبر دوائر كهربائيه2 واكون شاكر الك.

----------


## الاء

> [align=center][/align]انا اسف يا الاء بس مالقيتلك الا مختبر الاليكترونيات





شكرااا كتيررر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مرحبا لو سمحت تقارير مختبر إلكترونيات 1

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لو كان أول تجربة بمختبر الالكترونيات 1 بس مش مشكلة لأني مطرلها كثير وهي the diode

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لو موجودة التجربة الأولة فقط هسة على شان بدي بكرة أسلمها وهي the diode

----------


## BeisaN

تقارير لاب الالكترونيات 1

----------


## hanan

لو سمحتم تقارير مختبر الكترونيات 2 ضروري]]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لو سمحتم تقارير مختبر الكترونيات 2 ضروري]]


انا طالب تكييف :Icon31: 

يا ريت لو بقدر اساعدك :Icon31: 

اعذريني أختي :Icon31: 

اهلاً فيكي بالمنتدى :Icon31:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

و هاي تقارير الاليكترونيات 2 تكرمي ست حنان

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## sami hyypia

أنا طالب فى كلية الهندسة / قسم الإتصالات وبالتحديد إتصالات لاسلكية وخلوية 

ممكن طلب تقرير على /  level crossing rate  and average fade duration  من ناحية 

التعريف لكل منهما والفرق الجوهرى بينهما ولماذا يحدث هذا وماسبب حدوتهما ؟ 

الله يعطيكم العافية .................

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية انا طالب تكنولوجيا حاسوب دبلوم بالكلية بدي اي كتاب عشان الفرمته للكمبيوتر ضروري  بالعربي .

----------


## ىشسثثة

مرحبا اخوي...
ياريت ادا فية سلايدات لمادة الديجيتال بالعربي


اخوك نسيم

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اخوي نسيم مالقيتلك الا بالانجليزي بس شرح كثير ممتاز للدكتور وائل القصاص من جامعة ال البيت تفضل

----------


## mosa

MAR7ABA BADI REPORTS OF LAP CIRCUIT2 AND CIRCUIT1
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## mosa

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZ
ZZZ

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اخوي موسى بالنسبة لمختبر دوائر 1 موجود اما بالنسبة لمختبر دوائر 2 كانت المس اللي بتعطينا المختبر ما تقبله الا بخط اليد الله يذكرها بالخير و الها 2\3 الخاطر نكتبه عشرين صفحة فبعتذر منك

----------


## mosa

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx

----------


## ىشسثثة

يسلمو كتير يا اخوي على السلايدات 
وشكرا لمجهودك....

----------


## khalidmalhis

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MUSALLAM

مرحبا

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اهلا

----------


## obaida_omo

مساء الخير الى شباب الحصن,ممكن توفرولي تجربة القدرة الكهربائية لو سمحتوا :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## obaida_omo

:Bl (14):

----------


## obaida_omo

:SnipeR (51):

----------


## عبدالله العمري

بدي حلول ماده اتصالات 1 (مانيول سليوشن) اذا ممكن

----------


## الامبراطور

السلام عليكم 
اذا بدي اغلبك 
بدي اسئلة تصميم رقمي نهائي

----------


## اليمامه

بدي تقرير لمختبر أجهزه والقياسات

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا بدي نفس هاد الموضوع لطلاب علم الحاسوب ..
اذا ممكن ضروري ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذا عندك اي طلب كتاب 
اكتبي اسمه واسم المؤلف

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بدي كتابين ... بس لعلم الحاسوب ..
الاول : An Introduction To Formal ******** And Automata 
ل Peter Linz
والتاني : كتاب #C ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تفضلي يا شذى 
http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?p=322930#post322930
السي شارب في موضوع لعمار كان في روابط للكتاب بتقدري تنزليها

----------


## سماسم

*ياجماعه تقارير السيركت 2 مو كامله هاد بس الكونكلوجن انا بدي التقارير كامله اذا سمحتوا بلييييييييييييييزززز

واذا سمحتو ممكن شرح بالعربي لمادة السستم والكتاب كمان
وشكرا لجهودكم*

----------


## www

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot

----------


## محمود حسون

شكرا الك اخي

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا كتير

----------


## the bsb

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور               :SnipeR (29):

----------


## mahmoud21989

مشكور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموا كتير

----------


## serjuo

مشكووووووووووووووووووور هذا اللى كنت ابحت عنه :Bl (12):

----------


## لين55

شكرا على التقاريثر فهي تساعد كثيرا وتوفر الوقت  :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## hala al-sh

thanks alot for your great efforts :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## bon bon

يعطيكم الف عافية ومشكورين كتير ع المجهود

----------


## laith8888

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :Eh S(22): x

----------


## الأندلس

[align=center]

السلام عليكم 

ممكن توفروا لي تقارير مادة DSP  ) discrete time signal processing )

في أسرع وقت 

شكرا لكم ولتعاونكم 

[/align]

----------


## الأندلس

[align=center]

؟؟؟

شو صار معكم[/align]

----------


## azooz

aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ezzo_ooo

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 

يا كبييييييييييييييير  يا جحششششششششششششششش

----------


## mohammedsami

thanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## عبد الأحد

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## siiin

يعطيكم الصحة

----------

